# Stinky breath, stinky wet poo :-(



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

I switched my puppy from Arden Grange to Orijen when she was about 12 weeks old. She used to have very firm poops with Arden Grange.

It's not been about 3 months with Orijen (she is 5 months old now) and her poop is consistently "wet". Not hard, firm, and solid...but kind of wet and smears onto the grass when I try to pick it up :-(

Her breath also seems very stinky.

Is it time to switch back to Arden Grange? Are the "benefits" of Orijen worth the loose stool and bad breath? Will she ever get very hard solid stool again?

Sigh.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it possible you are over feeding ( very easy to do with orijen), as for the bad breath is she still teething? Gunner had awful breath when he was teething. Just a thought


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't know about that food since I have never fed it but we had really stinky breath here too around 5 months. I think that with the teeth loosening food was getting trapped under them. After she lost the big baby teeth the smell went away.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Switch her back. Orijen can be to rich for some dogs. Arden Grange looks like a decent food. 

And yes, teething can make their breath stink terribly.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Switch her back. Orijen can be to rich for some dogs. Arden Grange looks like a decent food.
> 
> And yes, teething can make their breath stink terribly.


Thanks. I decided to try her on Taste of the Wild Fish for Puppies first.

I read that switching dogs with loose stools on Adult Large Breed Puppy to Adult Orijen worked for some. 

I was hoping for grain-free but if everything else fails, then I will get her back on Arden Grange.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Just an update.

My girlfriend fed her one meal of Taste of the Wild while I was away. Instant diarrhea.

We then ran out of Orijen and went back to Arden Grange, which led to normal poops (better than with Orijen LBP) albeit a bit "wet".

Today, I mixed half Orijen 6 Fish and half Arden Grange and after 2 meals, so far so good. The poops seem normal and far better than Orijen LBP so far. 

I'm hoping she'll be able to tolerate Orijen 6 Fish as I read some reports of people saying how beautiful their dog's coats are on it. It really stinks though :-( She is 5.5 months old so hopefully, it will be okay to go with an "adult" food like Orijen 6 Fish at this point in her life.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Vet*

Take her to a vet ! Stinky breath could mean something wrong inside, in the stomach or maybe a diseased tooth, also watery stools?mcome on... VET.mif you have already been to one, and they say nothing is wrong but the problem persists, get a second opinion.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Why don't you just leave her on Arden Grange? Orijen does not work for all dogs esp puppies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

mydogs said:


> Why don't you just leave her on Arden Grange? Orijen does not work for all dogs esp puppies
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I saw that Arden Grange contains both maize and rice. I was just under the impression that it's generally not good to have such "fillers" in dog food?

I also have a pack of Acana as well so now I have 1 pack of Orijen 6 Fish, 1 pack of Acana Large Breed Puppy, 1 pack of Arden Grange, and have to decide what to go with! This is getting confusing...

I'll take her for a check-up soon.


----------



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

Just an update -- she's now mostly on Orijen 6 Fish and her poop looks a lot better than it was on Orijen Large Breed Puppy.

She also seems to LOVE the taste of this kibble -- whether because it's new, or because she just likes the taste -- I don't know. 

But she's fanatical about it -- responds to it as a training treat more than just about any other training treat and on par with the enthusiasm she shows for minced meat.


----------

